# Suche -- Schweizergilde --- Teldrasil



## Zwina (18. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Zusammen

Ich habe eine 61er Jägerin und suche eine Schweizergilde welche offen für neue Mitglieder ist. Ich liebe Instanzen, Raids und zusammen zu questen.

Würde mich über Angebote freuen

Tschüss zämä


Zwina


----------



## Khira5 (25. Januar 2007)

Hi Zwina

Sag mir bitte Bescheid, wenn du ne schweizer Gilde gfunden hast. Ich kannte mal eine "schweizer Elite" doch die gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebs Grüessli
Khira


----------



## Desideria (30. Januar 2007)

hoi zämä

kleine hoffnung: es gibt schon schweizer gilden, aber wohl auf anderen servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls ihr euch mal auf malygos blicken lässt.. da wüsste ich eine.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebs grüessli


----------



## Zwina (31. Januar 2007)

Sali zämmä

So leider war ich nicht füngig geworden und habe mich vor einer Woche bei http://www.invictus-illuminati.de/hpneu/news.php angeschlossen und macht sehr, sehr gute erfahrungen. Bin zwar der einzige schweizer aber auch ein Östrreicher hat es. Ich habe den Eindruck das mich die Gilde akzeptiert und ich willkommen bin. Raiden tun wir sehr viel und für inis hat es immer genug leute. 

Ich bin nicht berreit für einen Charaktertransver zu bezahlen oder von 0 anzufangen.
Die GildeSchweizer Elite gabs einmal aber zu denen währe ich nie gegangen aus persönlichen Gründen die ich hier nicht kunt tun will (Schmutzige wäsche waschen gehört nicht hier hin). 

Nun ja, aber die Suche habe ich aufgegeben und wenn Ihr mehr wissen wollt so schreibt mich doch im Game mal an, heisse dort auch zwina.

Tschüss zämmä und ä schönä Tag no


----------

